# two new local meds



## anj2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

Last night visited the local antique mall seen these two on the shelf! Had to have em!! Four bucks, and from my hometown!!! Sweet!!!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

Man dont no how that happend! Posted a new thread and i got two!!! One with pics,  the other without!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice pictorial druggists, what a bargain.
PS: I got rid of the other one.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks, and thanks again! I don't no how that happened, but whatever, thought i got two deals.. how would you pass that up? I mean 4 bucks!!! And there mint!!


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 12, 2016)

got a soft spot for pharmacy's . good ones.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks sunrunner. Could not pass that deal up. I would have paid ten times there asking price! They are mint in every aspect!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 13, 2016)

Gotta say those bottles are Shamokin!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks RIBottleguy!! That a good one!!! Lol. I must say my friend, your digging techniques are a little scary for me! Watched your videos although they are awesome digs, your approach is crazy! When i dig i am in the use layer with a garden trowel and a spoon. And i am still afraid i am going to break something...


----------

